# A Day at the park w Skylar and Kobe :)



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

And then a random of kobe


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are both so cute, love sky's lil puppy face


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice lookin pups!


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you! She is probably the best dog ive ever owned as far as training and her build. She's so cute too


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they are too cute!!! luv their little faces


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute pups you got there!Thanks for sharing


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks and you're welcome


----------

